# Has anyone ever seen?



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a 22' Lowe/OMC Roughneck. I can't find any info or one anywhere on the internet. I'm an expert on "finding" on the internet. I make living doing it. What I don't have a ton of boat knowledge about boats. It’s an early 80’s. It floats in 10” of water. It seems to have been modified over the years. I can’t get to some of the structure. Would like to make a few modifications, but I am afraid. Anyone have any info on how to get info. :thumbup:


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

What modifications are you looking to do?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

It looks like a Lowe's Sportsman.


----------



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

*Improvements*



dallis said:


> What modifications are you looking to do?


 The seat behind the console has a channel that supports the seat. It appears to also be support to hold the sides together. I want to put a leaning post there. It is impossible to sit and steer, and see. All very important when navigating in daytime, but imperative at night. I can’t imagine that the plywood under the carpet will last many years in saltwater. I am looking into the future as much as, at modifications in the short term. I weigh 300 lbs. I can walk the 2’ perimeter she hardly wiggles. It’s foam filled and sits high in the water. I love the boat for floundering and bay fishing. I just am afraid to dig into it.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

If it is the side to side "channel" I am thinking of, then you may have to put a modified leaning post on it. (A short one that will bolt to the channel to get the height you want)


----------



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

DOUBLE "D" & LV said:


> If it is the side to side "channel" I am thinking of, then you may have to put a modified leaning post on it. (A short one that will bolt to the channel to get the height you want)


 That was my thoughts!


----------

